# Virus ????



## Kiyoshi (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm getting a virus warning from my nod32 while trying download gpu-z in any of the mirros:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1304/mirrors.php

false-positive or infected servers?


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 10, 2009)

I highly doubt that any of the mirrors contain a virus. I've downloaded it from the first mirror and had no problems.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jan 10, 2009)

me too, that's why I'm posting in this forum I think it is a *false-positive*, but can someone confirm using nod32 with lastest updates please
btw I just re-formated my pc so it isnt infected.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jan 10, 2009)

I keep getting the same warning:

http://i39.tinypic.com/yjcro.jpg


----------



## ktr (Jan 10, 2009)

Best way to verify a file if it has a virus or not is to upload the suspicious file to this site: http://www.virustotal.com/ and it will scan the file with its 38 scanners to see if it's really a virus or not (make sure to click reanalyze file).

edit: 

I just scanned the file, here are the results: http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/ef5a050f6dbc3f4502184338d16005e9

3/38 says its a suspicious file...the rest 35 says its clean.

So it's a false positive.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 10, 2009)

ZoneAlarm,Comodo, and Avira all show clean and green.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Jan 10, 2009)

thank you very much, i was getting paranoid because my nod32 never show any false-positive beside this, i just confirmed with another pc with nod32 getting the same warning.


----------

